# Apps for Tarantulas



## Tsmom (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm a big techie nerd and would love to see an app for my tablet or phone that keeps track of everything my tarantula is (aborreal, terrestrial, feeding schedule, molting schedule etc.).  Anyone know of any good one's?  There is one but it is extremely basic.  I was just wondering if anyone knew of any that were a little more in-depth.


----------



## Kazaam (Dec 4, 2012)

If having apps makes you a nerd wouldn't that mean that like 70-90% of all people under the age of 20 are nerds.

Wut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tsmom (Dec 4, 2012)

Not under the age of 20 (almost double)... I guess that makes me a bigger nerd


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 5, 2012)

Why not just make an Excel spreadsheet?


----------



## Niffarious (Dec 5, 2012)

Bugmom said:


> Why not just make an Excel spreadsheet?


Because it's not as fun. Also, I might be alone in this but working with Excel makes me rage in a very special way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Dec 5, 2012)

I would like an app that lists all of the tarantulas. With a small care sheet. Something like that....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hobo (Dec 5, 2012)

Well there was this one.
I guess it's almost time for his yearly update?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## McGuiverstein (Dec 5, 2012)

Niffarious said:


> Because it's not as fun. Also, I might be alone in this but working with Excel makes me rage in a very special way.


You're not alone....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RabidWombat (Dec 5, 2012)

My wife and I have been toying with the idea of making a little database with the info that has been suggested above and a few other things that we've got in mind.  We're not pros, just tinkerers, so it'll take a little bit.  I'll post up the first draft when it's ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Dec 5, 2012)

This is what I use...  https://play.google.com/store/apps/...FsdGh3b3Jrcy5hbmRyb2lkLmhlYWx0aG1hc3Rlci5jIl0

Has a lot of areas to fill out which can be useful...not really meant for spiders, but it works for me.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 5, 2012)

There was a app developed by I believe a fellow AB member 
I'm pretty sure it's called ''Pet pal''

Took some google searching but this is what i was referring to: http://www.polymorphicranch.com/
I have it on my phone but haven't used it at all tbh..


----------



## concrete (Dec 5, 2012)

Not really an app but I've been using Exotic Keeper's Record on my PC and it works great!
http://johnmcp.titandsl.co.uk//downloads/freeware/ekrtest/ExoticKeepersRecord.zip


----------



## BakerBert (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all 
My first post and its about tech...go figure 

I am just getting my tank set up for my first T. and was looking for an android app. 
I stumbled on this.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=appinventor.ai_DrozdenkoRoman.FF_Tarantulas_Free_1_0&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImFwcGludmVudG9yLmFpX0Ryb3pkZW5rb1JvbWFuLkZGX1RhcmFudHVsYXNfRnJlZV8xXzAiXQ..
Free version has spots for 5 T's and the paid version has spots for 100 t's.

I did not see this app listed anywhere else on the forum so i thought i would share.


----------



## poisoned (Jan 19, 2013)

Considering the screenshots it looks like fail to me. UX doesn't look very good and it emphasises importance of temps and humidity. And recommendation for C. cyaneopubescens is 70% RH ::


----------



## Philth (Jan 19, 2013)

Hobo said:


> Well there was this one.
> I guess it's almost time for his yearly update?


I donated a bunch of photos to this project.  The preliminary screen shots looked nice, but I guess lack of interest/time/life caused it to never become completed. 

Later, Tom


----------



## Scuttlebutt (Jan 22, 2013)

I actually just found one on google play today. I have no clue if it's on the apple app store but it is called FF.Tarantulas.Notes (lovely name, right?). It's flawed, but certainly acceptable. It doesn't have care sheets but you can make notes on care yourself, like options for writing in recommended humidity, how often to feed, etc. You can also add other things like its temperament, given name, and so on. It also has a molt journal you can update with the press of a button.


----------



## Christoffer (Sep 20, 2015)

So how does the app market look in 2015??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 20, 2015)

I use this one its free (donations accepted) made by a fellow AB member. It has a hell of a lot of options. 
So far I love it. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?256549-So-I-made-an-application...


----------



## Nosiris (Sep 21, 2015)

sdsnybny got there before me. I use this app all the time and it's tremendous. I can't see how it could be much better in fact. Highly recommended (and it's regularly updataed).


----------



## Adrsfinest (Sep 6, 2017)

Still no app for iPhone I really wish there was something to organize data tarantulas names species date acquired dates molted feeding schedules additional space for notes of odd behavior growth sizes breeding attempts all other breeding info would just make life a lot easier maybe just make an arachnoboards app with all these options available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swede Baboon (Sep 7, 2017)

And name it: Tarantulapp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## iEatRazorz (Sep 7, 2017)

There is an app on the Google play store called "tarantulas". It has a database of the names. The rest you fill out; Temps, humidity, feedings  (days since last with a reminder function and what you've fed it), molt (days since last), t type (aboreal, terrestrial, fossosrial), life stages and other little features. I mainly use it for the feed and molt tracking. It also has a notes section for each t so you can note behaviors and unique care needs, also has a notes section dedicated to molts. I like it. I like that it's free.


----------



## Adrsfinest (Sep 7, 2017)

iEatRazorz said:


> There is an app on the Google play store called "tarantulas". It has a database of the names. The rest you fill out; Temps, humidity, feedings  (days since last with a reminder function and what you've fed it), molt (days since last), t type (aboreal, terrestrial, fossosrial), life stages and other little features. I mainly use it for the feed and molt tracking. It also has a notes section for each t so you can note behaviors and unique care needs, also has a notes section dedicated to molts. I like it. I like that it's free.


Yeah I've seen it and wish there was a way to get it on apple


----------



## Mila (Sep 7, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> Why not just make an Excel spreadsheet?


Excel feels like it was made by someone who just threw their keyboard at the wall and just published whatever the result of that was

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IconicArachnids (Jul 22, 2021)

here is the app I use It's specifically for Tarantulas

Tarantulas - Apps on Google Play


----------



## VaporRyder (Jul 22, 2021)

Still nothing for the fruity people? 

This is outrageous (and ridiculous)!


----------



## USNGunner (Jul 22, 2021)

I had this on my droid.   ExotiKeeper App

Loved it. The developer was very responsive and 4 species at my request. Free.

Great stuff.  Not ported for the fruit juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

